# Ever wear Knee pads?



## eclipse13 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just came from shooting an autocross event. Everything is asphault and I am one of those guys that stands on a car tire or lays on the ground to get the angle I want. I spent alot of time down on one knee and I joked to a friend that I should get some knee pads. Right now, my body is telling me to quit joking and buy some pads.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 24, 2008)

Ive used knee pads for other things

there soooo comfortable

but you kinda look wierd walking around.

They also have those things thats like the same material but a pad about 8"x20"x1.5", that might be another option.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 24, 2008)

Get kneepads. Get the shot!


----------



## rob91 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's been muddy out and doing some shooting lately I've been getting mud stains on the knees of my pants. I also ruined a nice pear of gray sweats sitting on a somewhat newly paved street a few nights ago for a half hour....damn tar.

As far as pure comfort goes you can find smaller kneepads that would fit under your paints and probably go unnoticed. If I was in your position I would go for it.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 28, 2008)

Hardware stores around here have kneedpads for 4-5 dollars that hold via velcro and can be removed and put on in seconds.  I see no reason why NOT to have them!

When not using them, hang them from your belt, they weigh nothing.

Your knees will thank you!


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 28, 2008)

I always wear knee pads whenever I have any work to do that involves being on my knees... Mind you I've had a series of knee injuries, so I couldn't live easily with out the knee pads. They definitly make a big difference on the knees. I said "knee" 6 times.


----------



## JIP (Feb 28, 2008)

To me this is a simple choice if I have to choose between pain/permanent knee damage and a little vanity I think I would wear the pads.


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 28, 2008)

i wear knee pads when i do brakes on my car 

if you are embarrassed about them you can get thinner ones that can be worn under clothing...

i wear those kind snowmobiling as falling on ice when trying to pull a powderturn is not fun


----------



## Chibamonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

If you want the protection of knee pads, but don't want to look like you are wearing knee pads, try some of the new tactical public safety pants w/ covert/hidden knee pads. Below are links to just one manufacturer, but there are other manufacturers out there that build the same thing.

I have used the 5.11 brand that I linked below (originally Royal Robbins, of backpacking/climbing gear fame) for the past several years, and they are extremely comfortable, extremely durable and well constructed, come in a wide variety of colors, have large cargo pockets for stowing stuff, and are pretty discreet.

We use khaki 5.11's as part of our casual admin uniform.

The other thing about using the pants w/ knee pad pockets and removable knee pads is not having to deal w/ the eventual discomfort of the constricting elastic or web straps biting into the back of your knees all the time. 

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=TR135&cat=3161

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=UA515


----------



## Stranger (Mar 1, 2008)

i find it very amusing how we as people are so worried about cosmetics that we would rather be in pain than "look goofy" wearing knee pads. Even to the point they build them into clothing so that they are not noticeable. (although i do see other reasoning for having these)

Do what you gotta do to feel good at the end of the day.
Just ask yourself what looks better? Kneepads? or red, lumpy knees, a knee brace, or not being able to walk right?

(i also have  knee injury and it never lets me forget about it when lifting weights, running, or sitting for a long period)

Get the pads


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2008)

I have had knee injuries and surgery as well.  I'm older than I wish to be.  My Mother just had her second knee replacement.

Let 'em snicker at you.  Get the pads.  Think of them as another tool in your box to get the job done safely and comfortably.


----------



## Double H (Mar 1, 2008)

Not that this helps with knee pain, etc., but I ran into a couple of other photogs early one morning after a fresh snow. They were wearing fishing waders. Their knees stayed dry when kneeling in the wet snow. Pretty cool Idea.


----------



## dpolston (Mar 1, 2008)

I have several "work motto's" (in the construction business - I am a trim carpenter among other things) and one is "Be good to your knees because you'll miss them when they're gone."

I vote for the kneepads.


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 2, 2008)

I wear out knee pads. I don't have the slightest care if they make me look goofy, I am more comfortable (and drier) when I get back up instead of gimping around for the next hour.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Mar 4, 2008)

> I have used the 5.11 brand that I linked below (originally Royal Robbins, of backpacking/climbing gear fame) for the past several years, and they are extremely comfortable, extremely durable and well constructed, come in a wide variety of colors, have large cargo pockets for stowing stuff, and are pretty discreet.


 
They get my vote also. Some of the best shooting pants ever !


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2008)

I use them when dry-skiing.

when doing photography, i just get aching  knees and dirty trousers since i don't have them with me


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2008)

> i wear knee pads when i do brakes on my car


Me too.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2008)

Those pants look great...but it looks like they don't ship to Canada (might have to E-mail them though).


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2008)

they have Royal Robbins even over here in Europe ...


----------



## Chibamonkey (Mar 12, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Those pants look great...but it looks like they don't ship to Canada (might have to E-mail them though).


 

Big Mike, try the 5.11 website....they list several Canadian outlets/dealers

http://www.511tactical.com/


I use them for EMS work, and for hunting, and love every pair I've ever owned. :thumbup:


----------



## Bdan75 (Apr 2, 2015)

Alex_B said:


> I use them when dry-skiing.
> 
> when doing photography, i just get aching  knees and dirty trousers since i don't have them with me



This thing is a good solution:

Etcetera - Photography Filming Knee Pad Etcetera Project Necessities for Skateboarding

Definitely a different approach to the knee pad thing.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2015)

All the time - I like 'em built into my trousers.  Mike... Lee Valley carries these!


----------



## beachrat (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope the guy took everybody's advice,and didn't need a knee replacement.
7 years ago. 

For the record,kneepads are always in my truck for whenever I need them.


----------



## sleist (Apr 2, 2015)

My girlfriend swears by them ...


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Apr 2, 2015)

sleist said:


> My girlfriend swears by them ...



Only a matter of time before that was said!


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > My girlfriend swears by them ...
> ...


Only took 7 years


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2015)

runnah said:


> C. Brian Kerr said:
> 
> 
> > sleist said:
> ...


  Bitten by zombie thread...


----------



## sleist (Apr 3, 2015)

He he.
Time to get the eyes checked.


----------

